# My traumatic Birth Story- by Honeybee2.



## honeybee2

My Birth Story.

Louie John Indy Fletcher, born 30th July 2012 at 4:27 screaming by emergency c-section and weighing 9lb 4oz. 
Hind Waters broke 27th July at 8:15pm.
Induced by 2 failed pessaries on 28th July and front waters broken & Pitocin on 29th July 10:30pm.
G&A 12am 30th July.
Pethadine 3am 30th July.
Epidural 4:30am 30th July.
10cm at 12:30pm 30th July.
Started pushing 1:30pm 30th July.
Epidural unknowingly turned right down.
Pain unbearable.
G&A.
Realised baby was stuck at 3pm 30th July.
Attempted Vontouse, failed 4pm 30th July.
Delivered by emergency C-Section 4:27pm 30th July 2012.
Released from hospital Thursday 2nd August at 5:30pm.

So much for my planned natural water birth! All I can say right now girls is its nice to dream, but grab your birth plans and rip them up. They NEVER go to plan. 
As you know, my waters broke on Friday. I was called in, had it confirmed, then I was sent home to labour. If I didn&#8217;t labour naturally, I was to be given pessaries at 6pm Saturday and have an overnight stay. I had two pessaries, and with it, the WORST backache I&#8217;ve ever experienced in all my life. It was caused by the chemical in the pessaries. I was screaming in agony in the hospital shower, trying to spray hot water on my back. It was terrible. At 10am on the 29th July, the checked and my cervix was still so posterior, they couldn&#8217;t tell if I had dilated. The pain whilst they were checking was excruciating. One midwife managed and confirmed it was my high waters (back membranes) and that my front would be ruptured when I started on my Pitocin drip. By this time, I was hooked up to IV antibiotics because my waters had ruptured over 24 hours ago. I was called for my waters to be broken and to start my Pitocin drip at 10:30pm. I never felt so excited and happy in my life! I have to say now, the Midwife I had was incredible. She was just lovely. I waited for the arrival of my birth partners- my husband and my sister. 
On their arrival, my waters were broken by the ONLY midwife who could reach, and it was painless, funnily enough, her name was also Bryony! Well, apparently, the midwife said she&#8217;d never seen so much water! It just kept GUSHING! My husband was fascinated. I was picked up off the bed, my bed cleaned and put back on to start Pitocin. Now, because of the amount of excruciating pain, and because of the G&A and Peth, I&#8217;m not really aware of what exactly happened that night. The G&A was the best drug I&#8217;ve ever tried, it sent me to timbucktoo and back! I was seeing dead people and kept thinking I was at home, in my Dad&#8217;s flat etc. The people around me seemed so far away, the room became bigger and it felt like the best trip of my life! The nurse put reggae music on too- so I felt incredible. When the pain became unbearable, I asked for some Peth. Apparently, I was hilarious on it. She administered it in my leg, and I only noticed the pain and her doing it 45 minutes later. I was so stoned, I saw her administer the drug and feel it, 45 minutes AFTER she had done it. The world around me became a mix of pure pain and la-la land. I was dancing, screaming, swearing. Between the pain, it felt amazing!
When it finally became too much to handle, apparently, I screamed for an epidural. I verbally abused the doctor who inserted it because she looked 12 apparently. &#8220;You aint coming near me, you&#8217;re a fucking child&#8221;...apparently. Oh the shame. Because I was in so much pain, it was put in wonky. It was taken out, and re inserted. So, I had two epidurals by this point. The pain eased away, I was placed on the bed and I drifted off to sleep. My husband and sister, both asleep, leaning on either side of the bed. When I woke up at 7am the next day, my Husband and sister grabbed some breakfast, and I was checked over for dilation, and my midwife changed over. I was 6-7cm&#8217;s. I was told to continue resting. At 1:30, my consultant turned up, I was checked- 10cm&#8217;s and said she&#8217;d give me 1 hour and 30 minutes to push him out. She knew he was a big baby! 
I pushed with all my might. Over time, I realised I was beginning to feel more sensation, I began to &#8216;burn&#8217;, despite my attempted epidural top ups. My right hip became incredibly painful and before I knew it, I could feel 100% fully dilated pain. I used the gas. The more I pushed, the more it hurt. An hour and half later and he hadn&#8217;t moved. My consultant checked me and said he was stuck because he was coming face first and not head first. I was told I would be taken to theatre. By this time, the pain was out of this world- so intense; I was blacking out and screaming like something out of the exorcist. My husband and sister both burst into tears, it honestly felt like my lower half was being sawn off and something was going to burst out of me, ripping my whole body in two. Tears were dripping and I would feel the sweat pouring from my face. It was agony. I was climbing the walls as a doctor was going through the consent form for theatre. As I was taken through the corridors, my sister broke down as she could go no further, my drip got caught and was ripped out. As did my epidural on the way in from the bottom of my back. The pain! It was my fault, I was moving so much, no one could control me. I was held by a big, strong 6ft +++ guy so they could administer the spinal block. I screamed for them to get it out now, or kill me. I dug my nails down the guys back and ripped down, whilst retching through the pain. Slowly, after what seemed hours of absolute torture, and pain thankfully, I&#8217;ll never remember, a warm fuzzy sensation leap through my body. I was led on the table. I was numb. I never felt so thankful. I cried. I held the guys hand, the one who I had just previously physically abused. I told him I was sorry through the tears and he smiled and said &#8216;Its ok, you&#8217;re gona be ok&#8217;. The pain I felt was from having no sensation from one second, to being in full blown, fully dilated labour- and the baby was stuck in the wrong position, tearing me from the inside. Mrs parveen, my consultant let my husband in, who was crying and shaking. She attempted the vontouse but he was lodged. They prepped me for a c-section. My worst fear. However, by this time, I was begging them to get him out so he would be born alive. I felt some pushing sensation and then.... a wail! The relief. I couldn&#8217;t see through the tears and my husband was weeping through the shock and hearing the baby, I could hear the doctors laughing and going &#8216;awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, hello there, you&#8217;re a biggy!&#8217;. He was ok. After being checked, weighed and his vit K jab, he was placed in my husband&#8217;s arms. He cried like I&#8217;ve never seen a man cry before. The smile, his eyes glowed, he tried to talk but couldn&#8217;t get his words out for pure rapture and relief. He brought him to me, and I gasped. The most beautiful thing I had ever seen. I lifted his hat and to my amazement- a full head of thick black hair! He was beautiful, he was safe, he was alive and he was mine. All 9lb 4oz of him. My consultant also said my placenta was HUGE and that I was probably carrying about 24lb of weight in my bump. 
We were taken to delivery, were my sister sighed a sense of respite and through her tears, told me I was the bravest person she knew. She held my baby and kissed his head. My Mum and his Mum burst through the door at this point in desperation &#8216;where are they? Are they ok?&#8217; We were!
Over the following days, we recovered together. Louie has quite a bad case of Jaundice, and as a consequence, I had to start him on formula to rinse his system or for him to be taken to special care. So he&#8217;s on formula at the moment until my milk comes in. Tonight, I&#8217;m going to start latching him again to bring it in faster. 
We&#8217;re home now, and trying to settle. I was greeted to a spotless house, cupboards and fridge full and two HUGE flower arrangements. My husband&#8217;s been 100% and took first shift of baby duty last night. I&#8217;m absolutely shattered and being tested to the max. Mainly because I also have a bad case of throat infection, bought on by my antibodies and iron levels dropping so incredibly low because of the pain and trauma. I also haemorrhaged, losing a litre of blood during my c-section. I also threw up a few times while they were prepping me- some vile green stuff? All that- plus the amount of G&A and screaming probably. I&#8217;m also quite traumatised, and cry quite a lot. But I take one look at my beautiful baby and I just don&#8217;t care.

Just a note to say- despite the trauma, the service I received at the Royal gwent hospital was second to none. The midwives, doctors and nurses treated me so kindly, and all laughed when I sent my apologies around for the verbal abuse during labour. 


Thanks for reading.
 



Attached Files:







185895_10150960677301820_327200093_n.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 167









319476_10151080577186445_1896392082_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 126









562837_10150960670251820_1512585482_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 129









428844_10150960678621820_1479713956_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 117









313625_10150964361226820_893567601_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 132


----------



## honeybee2

More.
 



Attached Files:







315479_10151086517356445_1561470646_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 109









483255_10151083957596445_567089788_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 91









549545_10151081854176445_1282716264_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 107









561378_10151087004906445_541498251_n.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 95


----------



## honeybee2

My baby compared to another...
 



Attached Files:







551092_10151084888911445_860385281_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 134


----------



## Jslyn9996

He is goregous! Reading your story makes me even more scared of labor but im so happy you are both well! Congrats on your big baby boy!


----------



## sealy76

Aww hun you went through it fair play what a story! All worth it in end no doubt, he is absolutely gorgeous congratulations .........I'm getting nervous now about my baby size.I was told small, then big and now they think not big under to average I think big though lol.......was you told to expect a large baby? Xx


----------



## purple_pigeon

Aww hun, congratulations!! Sorry you had such a traumatic birth but so happy he arrived safely & he's absolutely gorgeous. Loving the size comparison picture :) xxxx


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations! You've done a great job, well done in getting through it!


----------



## honeybee2

sealy76 said:


> Aww hun you went through it fair play what a story! All worth it in end no doubt, he is absolutely gorgeous congratulations .........I'm getting nervous now about my baby size.I was told small, then big and now they think not big under to average I think big though lol.......was you told to expect a large baby? Xx

yes, I was, which is why my consultant made me have 3 sweeps before my due date. At 38+5 weeks, he measured at 42 weeks. :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

Jslyn9996 said:


> He is goregous! Reading your story makes me even more scared of labor but im so happy you are both well! Congrats on your big baby boy!

Don't be scared! Labour is painful, but make sure YOU'RE in control. I didnt know my epidural was being turned down. They probably told me, but I was too stoned on G&A to register. After the pain and exhaustion, the feeling of your baby takes over- like nothing on this planet.


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations. He's absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## sealy76

honeybee2 said:


> sealy76 said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun you went through it fair play what a story! All worth it in end no doubt, he is absolutely gorgeous congratulations .........I'm getting nervous now about my baby size.I was told small, then big and now they think not big under to average I think big though lol.......was you told to expect a large baby? Xx
> 
> yes, I was, which is why my consultant made me have 3 sweeps before my due date. At 38+5 weeks, he measured at 42 weeks. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha.......I'm gonna grab the bull by the horns when my time comes and just go for it, I'm.nervous and scared about labour etc but look at what we get in the end :)well done again xx


----------



## MommyJogger

Oh, sweetheart, I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. Louie is so beautiful! He's gonna be a heartbreaker! I hope you recover quickly and well; you're so strong to have gone through all that! Congratulations!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ShockingB

WOW! What a story!! But you have a beautiful baby boy!! He's sooo lovely, and huge!!! Congratulations and I hope you recover quickly so you start enjoying the world of motherhood


----------



## tu123

Hi hun

Wel done on you both coming through:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It took me a long time to get over the birth of my daughter. I strongly advise having a debrief about your labour when you feel able to it:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## seany3

well done !! sorry it was so traumatic hes absoluteley beautiful xx


----------



## Adela Quested

x


----------



## Bababall

Congratulations! I cried reading your story. There's no turning off the waterworks at the min!


----------



## lillichloe

I'm sorry you had to go through all of that. I was in tears reading your story. I'm glad you got a happy ending. take care and rest up. Your new baby boy is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cassarita

OH MY GOD. That story was making me cringe. Your baby is freaking adorable he looks like a cabage patch kid!

One question though how come your carseat doesn't have a chest clip?


----------



## wantingno.2

Well done you for getting through that!!! He's an absolute beauty xxx


----------



## mossip

Aww he is absolutely beautiful :cloud9: 
Scary birth but I'm so pleased your all ok and doing well xxx


----------



## caramelly

Congrats really!! I'm glad you have your baby with you but now.. I think I'm the one really scared............ and my mom won't be flying over to England... :( just me and the hubby..


----------



## holly2012

'congrats hun!!'

hes absolutely beautiful!!!!

I usually have 9IB plus babies hun, so know what its like. Luckily for me my babies come quick and fly out, but with your baby facing the wrong way i can understand it making things hard.

You are one brave woman, you went thru so much. An amazing story. look after yourself your little boy. Lots of ((((hugs)))) xxxx


----------



## Bumblebeee

Congratulations :) He's lovely! Just out of interest, is that the Royal Gwent Hospital in Newport, Wales? Coz I'm near there but I'm going to the new hospital in Ystrad, Ysbyty Ystrad Fawr. X


----------



## Katiekola

Wow comgratulations! I read your story and my jaw dropped to the floor but what a beautiful boy you got :) enjoy being a Mum x


----------



## BertieBones

Aww hun, you properly went through it didnt you! He is a little stunner though! well worth all that I bet. 

I don't blame you for having a few tears, its normal anyway post birth let alone after what you went through! :hugs:

Good luck with the feeding, I hope he takes to it for you. 

Hopefully I will see you soon in Baby Cub! xx


----------



## jd83

He is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## yrose20118

awww hunny you are so brave, congrats on the safe delivery of your adorable baby, simply adorable!!! :hugs:

I send lots of hugs to you :hugs: and thank you for sharing your story with us all.

Love all the photos too... fab!!!

I confident im having a big baby too as always measured ahead in my FH measurements and im 10 days overdue already...

xxx


----------



## gege861

Ok this scares me lol I'm sorry it was so traumatic, but congrats


----------



## EstelSeren

Congrats hon! He's gorgeous! :happydance: Hope you recover quickly and that your experience doesn't cause you too much upset in the long run. :hugs: It goes without saying that the best advice I can give is to enjoy him as they grow up way too fast! :thumbup::haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## ame704

He is Adorable. CONGRATS..


----------



## Twister

Congratulations he's gorgeous! Your story brought tears to my eyes at the end lol hormones! Sorry you had such a traumatic birth but I bet he's worth it. Hope yours and Lo's recovery goes well.


----------



## LisaL79

He's SO cute!!
Congrats :)


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations he is gorgeous, I hope in time you will recover from the experience but its also a fantastic thing to have had a great and understanding team supporting you well done xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

look at all that hair!!!! 

congrats. xxx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats, he is lovely


----------



## lyricsop03

Oh man, I'm sorry it was so traumatic for you. But your baby is beautiful and he's just precious. :) Congratulations.


----------



## honeybee2

Thanks all. Not sure why it doesn't have a clip? And yes, its in Newport.

I'm ever so emotional at the moment. I cry a few times through the day- over my stomach post birth, exhaustion, if baby doesn't settle etc. I've lost my appetite big time though, today i've had- 1 weetabix, half abacon sandwhich, half a mr kiplking cake, 4 pieces of pasta and about 3 chips and I treated myself to 3 black magic chocolates. I'm drinking a fair bit though- I've had plenty of tea.

I just dont feel like eating. Not sure if thats baby blues/ exhaustion? My husband thinks I'm in shock.


----------



## NuKe

oh my! you are a superstar!!! im a squealer too hehe. your story made me cry! i am so very proud of you bry. xxxxxxx


----------



## aly888

What an eventful birth!! Well done Bry, sounds like you handled it amazingly well considering. And what a beautiful baby boy you've made. Congratulations :) xx


----------



## aly888

I didn't eat after missy was born. I think for me it was purely how overwhelming everything was. And Louie's arrival was far more dramatic so you must be exhausted!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

never felt so drained in all my life. I feel like I'm on another planet or in a strange dream.


----------



## ame704

I'm happy he is here and healthy now though! Sorry you had to go thru all of that...


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh Bry! You made me cry. You did amazingly. I am sorry you didn't get the birth you hoped for but he's here and safe and so are you. I cannot WAIT for a squadge when we're both brave enough to travel, and for Mops to meet her fella. Big love sweets xx


----------



## Tiff

So happy for you love! Even more happy that you and your hubby will be able to celebrate your 1st wedding anni with your gorgeous little boy!!!

I agree with your sentiment about birth plans! I never made one either, I'm one of those people that if things didn't go according to "plan" (and I doubted they would!) I'd be very upset!!!

All said and done, you did an awesome job baking him Mummy! He's fantastic! :cloud9:


----------



## Arisa

OMG what an ordeal, sounds like you went through a battle field but you came out the other end and now have a gorgeous wee boy :cloud9:


----------



## lauzie84

huge congratulations, he is absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## honeybee2

I'm biased but he's bloody beautiful!
He has tiny rose bud lips which he makes into little O's and when he makes a smile face, he makes a triple chin at the same time. Its melty heart stuff!


----------



## cherry22

Congratulations! He is beautiful, well done! Thats the one sure thing about pregnancy and birth nothings for sure!! 
He is so cute though! x


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations. he is a stunner :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations!! He's a little treasure :cloud9: Sorry you had such a traumatic time, you did amazingly, well done. He's perfect :happydance: xx


----------



## mommytobe11

he is gorgeous! i love the pic of him on your chest, he looks like a little baby koala :)

you're amazing for going through all that! althought i'm slightly terrified now :haha:


----------



## jadesh101

I'm very very proud sister and auntie :) love my little lou-bear and brybry you did amazing, a little freaking when you were rather stoned, kinda like the exorcist on a good day with a bump... 

Here's me (proud auntie and fat-louie)
 



Attached Files:







488375_10150960717941820_1144558136_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations on your big beautiful baby!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, he is gorgeous


----------



## Louisey80

Congratulations you did amazingly well x


----------



## AC1987

I was waiting to read this!! awww so sorry for what you had to go through :( :hugs: but he is a gorgeous boy!! :D


----------



## jessica0mom

congratulations !!!!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations he is gorgeous! x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations :flower:


----------

